# Future Forum Member



## BigBiscuit (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello All,

I am not trying to be the corny parent, and show off my kids, but my wife just got this outfit for our daughter and wanted to post it.


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 18, 2009)

BigBiscuit said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am not trying to be the corny parent, and show off my kids, but my wife just got this outfit for our daughter and wanted to post it.




She is a little cutie


----------



## Candy (Apr 18, 2009)

Ohhhhh tell your wife that I love the outfit and the baby too. How old is she? Is she your only one or do you have others? See what you started?  Candy


----------



## BigBiscuit (Apr 18, 2009)

Candy said:


> Ohhhhh tell your wife that I love the outfit and the baby too. How old is she? Is she your only one or do you have others? See what you started?  Candy



Thanks Candy and Rich,

She is almost 5 months old. We also have a 4 yr old boy.


----------



## Stazz (Apr 19, 2009)

Evan she is BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!! I am seriously obsessed with kids, my fiance worries hahahaha. I can't wait for my own, but one day 
Show us a pic of your son too


----------



## sendie (Apr 19, 2009)

Love it! What a sweetie!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 19, 2009)

Aw-w-w! What a cutie pie. And getting her into the turtle clothing! Start her out early. 90% of the T-shirts in my closet have turtles or tortoise on them.

Yvonne


----------



## BigBiscuit (Apr 19, 2009)

I posted a picture of the family on the Thread by Rich "Show Yourself."

Thanks for all your nice comments.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 19, 2009)

awww that's awesome. I'm really into airplanes too, and plan to outfit future kids in airplane and tortoise gear! Share away.


----------



## Isa (Apr 19, 2009)

What a beautiful little baby , her outfit is so cute 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 19, 2009)

She is so adorable & the onesy!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 20, 2009)

BigBiscuit said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am not trying to be the corny parent, and show off my kids, but my wife just got this outfit for our daughter and wanted to post it.



Sure you don't. Evan, I would be disappointed if you weren't being one of us corny Parents showing of their kids. REMEMBER who you are dealing with here WE LOVE PIC. What a beauty of a little one you have there. And who wouldn't want to show her off let alone her new tort onesy. Did your wife make that Evan? Congrats, she is really a cutie.


----------



## BigBiscuit (Apr 20, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> BigBiscuit said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...



My wife said she found the onesie at Walmart. Thanks for your kind words.


----------

